# showpen homer show this weekend



## lloyd qsra (May 21, 2009)

showpen homer pigeons for sale 3 pair. Must sell birds are breeding need the room !!!!!
If you buy a few pairs I am going to give one pair away also.
Our club get a newsletter 4 times thru the year too with photos of the show winners.
If you want to know more let me know, my name is Lloyd 0408986519


----------



## lloyd qsra (May 21, 2009)

*sorry I didnt say where the show is*

The show is in Caboolture Queensland just north of brisbane.
Thre are a few more shows in may and June if you miss this one.
If are one interested let me know, regards lucky Lloyd 0408986519


----------

